# Volunteers needed - ET2



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

As with any show, Euro Tripper cannot run without some help. I would appreciate any offering of assistance as I learned last year, doing it all is a bit too much. 

Please post if you have any interest. 

Staff needed ( but feel free to suggest others also)

Parking staff- ensuring vehicles are getting into the event and their assigned area smoothly. 

Raffle staff- helping sell tickets and answer questions, etc. 

Vendor assistants- Points of Contacts for any vendor needs or questions during the show. 

Perimeter monitors- Ensure vehicles are not entering show through unauthorized entry points. 

All positions will work in 2 hour rotations to allow volunteers to still enjoy the event. 

Staff shirts, food and drink will be provided.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bump


----------

